# just a few ?'s



## 17607 (Apr 4, 2005)

I was wondering if ibs can cause panic and anxiety attacks? I believe that may be my problem because it seems that when my diaherrea acts up I get nervous and sometimes an attack will hit me. I also have noticed lately that i get bloated when i eat and it makes me feel horrible. I have no energy to get up and do anything because i'm so tired from feeling so bad. can you give me some advice on what i can do to try and get better?Thaanks, Raymond


----------



## 14623 (Apr 8, 2005)

Raymond,what you describe can certainly be the case. IBS adds a great deal of stress to one's life. I used to have panic attacks when i was in a car and had to take a long ride some place. Even an hour's ride was too much. If you would like I can give you some suggestions which might help you, however, I am just a member of the board here who has been through a similar experience


----------

